# M3 Half track scratch build



## baz (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi every one here is a model I made a few years ago it is all made from plastic sheet and evergreen rod and tube plus a few bits from my spares box. It took me over 3 months to build and began with the engine block and chassis, In the images there is a small 1/72 scale model displayed next to mine to show the scale difference.
I have also done a few tanks from scratch but the M3 is my best I think, please let me know what you think of it and if you want to see any more build photos.

regards Baz the old guy


----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

Very cool scratch build. Great job. Of course I'd like to see more of the build process photographs and materials you used.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Always interested in seeing more photos and other build threads! 

I like the sublte weathering most.

?


----------



## baz (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks guys,
here are some more build shots, enjoy
regards Baz the old guy as for materials it is all plastic sheet apart from evergrenn rod and tube and a few bits from my spares box, the wheels were made from flat sheet the whole thing.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

amazing and totally impressive
thank you for sharing


----------



## baz (Jun 24, 2013)

Hello Mr Alpink,
I am glad that you like the model it came about when I found a drawing of the chassis on the internet and then just thought it would be a good scratch build project and so it began, a few months of work and then bang its done.
I made the model at work during make lunch breaks and before I began work in the morning as I used to arrive early and have a coffee my work mates would keep looking in and were always keen to see the progress each day.




































here are a few more pics regards Baz the old guy


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

alpink said:


> amazing and totally impressive
> thank you for sharing


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

the incredible attention to detail on so many scratch built parts and maintaining scale is outstanding


----------



## baz (Jun 24, 2013)

Thank you very much mr alpink,
it just a matter of one piece at a time and then after a few weeks the pieces all come together and it becomes much more. I did




























enjoy this build very much as I began with just a drawing of the chassis and some basic pics from the internet, once I began building it soon became clear I was going to have to find out a lot more about the M3 white half track. You can never have enough reference material.
here are a couple of more shots regards Baz the old guy


----------

